# What's for dinner?



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2012)

I haven't eaten anything all day except ibuprofen. I'm one of those cast-iron-stomach guys that can eat nails and be okay, but the stuff is just not very filling. I'm going to hobble into the kitchen and raid some leftovers. 

Can't wait til the wife gets off work to fix a decent supper with real meat and all that stuff. She works 1.5 to 2 days per week on average, why did I blow my knee up on a Thursday night. She pulls a 12 hour tomorrow. 


:ireful: 

Ignore me I'm just lonely and trolling for pity. :cray:

:fool3:




:stop: Joking. No pitiful replies wanted. I just want something to eat. Help, I can't reach my can of spam . . . . . 



:diablo:


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 16, 2012)

I can bring you a piece of chicken. I think you're only 4 or 5 hours drive ESE of here. You'll probably have dinner by then though.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 16, 2012)

Corned beef and cabbage- Horse radish- You are welcome to come but it is a fer piece........


----------



## DKMD (Mar 16, 2012)

I've temporarily reclaimed my bachelor status this weekend, so who knows what's for dinner? Who cares! Barring work interference, I've got unlimited shop time for the foreseeable future!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the offers. 

My wife called to check on me and I told her I found a piece of grilled ribeye I forgot we had, and there was already a salad made so I made out good. 

She said she is bringing some ice packs home. I doubt I'll get *that *hungry tonight. Sheesh I'm gonna tell her bring home a pizza for me she can eat the ice. 


:scratch_one-s_head:


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2012)

It's official I have cabin fever. I'm gonna grab a cymbal stand makes a great walker and go and do something I can't be a shut-in. :dash2:



:bye2:


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 16, 2012)

Sounds to me that when she gets home and sees what ya been doin, you are going to be in a lot of trouble.


----------



## Admin (Mar 16, 2012)

Well, I did make it out to the shop in one piece. I can't work but I'm gonna prop myself up in front of the lathe and try to make her a peace offering . . . . 


:smash:


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 16, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I've temporarily reclaimed my bachelor status this weekend, so who knows what's for dinner? Who cares! Barring work interference, I've got unlimited shop time for the foreseeable future!



Since you're bach'n it this weekend; you ought to drive south to I-40, hang a right, go to Shamrock, hang a left, and come on down here. You can help me stitch out a few caps. Then we can cut as much hackberry as you'd like to take back to Okie land....Na na na na naah nah. I KNOW you love the stuff.....


----------



## DKMD (Mar 16, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > I've temporarily reclaimed my bachelor status this weekend, so who knows what's for dinner? Who cares! Barring work interference, I've got unlimited shop time for the foreseeable future!
> ...



If I wasn't on call, I might do just that! Unfortunately, I'm covering this weekend. Unlimited shop time with an asterisk!


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 16, 2012)

Spam Spam Spam Spam Eggs Spam and Spam....


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 16, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Dane Fuller said:
> 
> 
> > DKMD said:
> ...



I hope you don't have my luck. If it were me, there'd be a 20 car pile up with 40 compound fractures and 17 little old blue hair'd ladies would fall and break their hips just about the time I touched a gouge to a piece of wood.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 16, 2012)

Well since they pulled my last touching molar yesterday and my mouth is still a little sore, probably mashed potatoes or cream of wheat again:cray: sitting on the couch with a ice pack myself so maybe I can get in the shop tomorrow for awhile and work on hollowers before momster in laws birthday dinner, maybe I can eat fetacini alfredo by then.


----------



## Gene Howe (Mar 16, 2012)

Already had my dinner. Left over Italian spaghetti. It really is better the 2nd and 3rd times. 
Waiting for supper. Sausage gravy with chopped asparagus, (or creamed asparagus with sausage chunks) on home made beer bread toast. Chocolate base ball cake (bundt) and ice cream for dessert.


----------

